
Soyuz 2-1b launches latest GLONASS-M satellite – despite being hit by lightning - _Microft
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/05/soyuz-2-1b-glonass-m-satellite-758/
======
_Microft
If you're not reading the article - it's long and not that interesting if
you're not into it - then just go and check out the picture. The interesting
part is the lightning strike seemingly skipping a distance. The exhaust is
very conductive (the gases are ionized/a plasma due to temperature) and
thereby serves as a sort of shortcut between two points in the atmosphere (and
the metallic rocket body does that of course as well). The skipped part is
where no combustion is taking place anymore but there are still enough ions to
conduct. Below that, the lightning strike propagates as usual. It's not
clearly visible but the lightning strike will be most likely following the
exhaust trail.

